# Kimchi - Quick Hot Pickled



## mr t 59874 (May 13, 2013)

*Quick Hot Pickled Kimchi*

This is an easy and wonderful side dish

Servings 4     Prep time 20 minutes

Ingredients:

1 large cucumber (about 2 cups) thinly sliced

1/4 tsp. cayenne pepper

1/2 tsp. canning salt

1/2 tsp. red pepper flakes

1 Tbs. rice or white vinegar

1 tsp. sesame oil

1 tsp. sugar

2 cloves garlic, minced (2tsp.)

Preparation:

In a bowl, toss the cucumber with the salt, let stand for 20 minutes, drain.

Add the all the other ingredients, and toss to combine.  May be consumed immediately or refrigerated for further use.  Consume within two days for best results.

Enjoy,

Tom


----------



## chef willie (May 13, 2013)

Thx....I'm on it...will do today. Thinking a little crispy radish would be good in there too....either daikon or regular


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 13, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> Thx....I'm on it...will do today. Thinking a little crispy radish would be good in there too....either daikon or regular


I use the pickle press to hurry the process along and it pushes more liquid from the cucumber. 

You know, dirtsailor may have something there.

Tom


----------



## smokinhusker (May 13, 2013)

Kimchi is some good stuff IMHO! Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 13, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> Thx....I'm on it...will do today. Thinking a little crispy radish would be good in there too....either daikon or regular


You talked me into making some myself, needed a side for supper.  Let us know how you liked it.

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 13, 2013)

Tom Thanks for the recipe. I just happen to have everything needed to make this, including two 3# pickle presses in my tool box! There's a five pound one in the wood shed too


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 13, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tom Thanks for the recipe. I just happen to have everything needed to make this, including two 3# pickle presses in my tool box! There's a five pound one in the wood shed too


dirtsailor, I'm sure yours will work, but this is more like what I use.

https://www.google.com/search?q=japanese+pickle+press&hl=en&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=cC2RUZnrJOediAKLoIDgDA&sqi=2&ved=0CF0QsAQ&biw=1066&bih=511

You will find this recipe good for the ones who have heard bad things about Kimchi and refuse to even try it.  Just don't tell them the name of it.

Mine is ready for the refrigerator already.

Tom


----------



## chef willie (May 13, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> dirtsailor, I'm sure yours will work, but this is more like what I use.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=japanese+pickle+press&hl=en&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=cC2RUZnrJOediAKLoIDgDA&sqi=2&ved=0CF0QsAQ&biw=1066&bih=511
> 
> ...


those are sweet.....leave it to the Japanese


----------



## chef willie (May 13, 2013)

Awright...got me some kimchi done for a side with tonights sandwich. Added some store radish, no daikons in, and bumped the heat up to 1 full tsp of Korean red chili flakes plus the 1/2 tsp of cayenne. I had a quick taste and thought maybe even more heat on the next batch or try the more common crushed red pepper flakes instead of the Korean flakes. I felt my first batch of Kim Chi was lacking some Zip, could be the chili flakes are just not hot enough. Thanks for posting Mr. T.....tasty so far. 














kimchee.jpg



__ chef willie
__ May 13, 2013


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 13, 2013)

You've got it Willie, looking good. You are correct in adding more Korean pepper as it is completely different from what is generally used in the States.  If you think it is good now, wait until supper.   A few drops of fish sauce won't hurt it either.

Tom


----------



## chef willie (May 13, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> You've got it Willie, looking good. You are correct in adding more Korean pepper as it is completely different from what is generally used in the States.  If you think it is good now, wait until supper.   A few drops of fish sauce won't hurt it either.
> 
> Tom


Hmmm, forgot about the fish juice...I will add some now. And I thought there might be some difference in the peppers...the color of the Korean chili makes things beautiful but it is lacking in heat. I may throw in a half tsp of crushed red with the fish juice. Later.....thx again


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 13, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Kimchi is some good stuff IMHO! Thanks for the recipe!


Your welcome,  It is a hearty food that you can pack in the mountains without having to worry about refrigeration.

Tom


----------



## daveomak (May 13, 2013)

Looks a lot like the cukes and onions we have during the garden season....  Never added sesame oil though...  I will now, and I just received my bottle of Red Boat....   Good Stuff.....   And I thought your "pickle press" was a 12# sledge hammer....  Boy was I wrong..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ...

Dave


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 13, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> And I thought your "pickle press" was a 12# sledge hammer....  Boy was I wrong.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gave that away a long time ago Dave.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 13, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> Awright...got me some kimchi done for a side with tonights sandwich. Added some store radish, no daikons in, and bumped the heat up to 1 full tsp of Korean red chili flakes plus the 1/2 tsp of cayenne. I had a quick taste and thought maybe even more heat on the next batch or try the more common crushed red pepper flakes instead of the Korean flakes. I felt my first batch of Kim Chi was lacking some Zip, could be the chili flakes are just not hot enough. Thanks for posting Mr. T.....tasty so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great Chef Willie, and here I sit at work waiting for the clock to move faster!


----------



## reinhard (May 13, 2013)

This recipe looks real good. One question i have, is the pickle press used in this or do i follow it as is? Thanks, Reinhard


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 13, 2013)

Reinhard said:


> This recipe looks real good. One question i have, is the pickle press used in this or do i follow it as is? Thanks, Reinhard


The exact press that I have is on the top row, second from left.  It is used in the recipe when the salted cucumber is resting.  Although the press is not required, the longer it rest under pressure the more water is extracted, allowing the finish mixture to be reabsorbed back into the cucumber.

Yes, I agree with you. It's my opinion that a "Fermentation" forum under "Preserving Foods" would be a very active thread.  When kimchi was mentioned as a side dish with pulled pork on another BBQ forum, it took off with many questions.  I was not so politely reminded by the moderator that it was a BBQ forum and such things were not welcomed.  Should have called it Korean coleslaw.

Tom


----------



## reinhard (May 13, 2013)

Thanks Tom [i should have said that earlier instead of Mr. T]. Ya, i guess it should stay in the veggie forum. I have been a moderator in a outdoor forum and i can understand what you are saying. Reinhard


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 13, 2013)

Reinhard said:


> Thanks Tom [i should have said that earlier instead of Mr. T].


It's all the same guy.

T


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 14, 2013)

I DON'T NEED NO STINKIN PICKLE PRESS!!













8736633477_4ab6c82091_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 14, 2013


















8737753798_d8c8fbc261_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 14, 2013






Thanks for the recipe Tom. Followed it to the T and it is spot on hot!


----------



## daveomak (May 14, 2013)

8736633477_4ab6c82091_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 14, 2013


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 14, 2013)

Got too love ingenuity, glad you enjoyed and great pics.

Tom


----------



## chef willie (May 14, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I DON'T NEED NO STINKIN PICKLE PRESS!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job there DS....glad to see u got off work & cranked out a batch. And, you're right, very tasty stuff. After a few hours in the fridge with the addition of a shake or two of crushed red pepper and a splash of fish juice it was delish. Have some kim chi virgins at the vets club I hit for social hour so will be bringing some in for taste tests and maybe a few converts. This comes together really quick....ez to do more at a moments notice. Thanks again Tom


----------



## reinhard (May 15, 2013)

I have found my pickle press right now temporarily [or maby a handy deal all the time]. Sorry no pic, but what i did when i made this quick version of kimchi was after i sliced the cucumber, i put the slices in a bowl, put a small dish on top of the slices [fit perfect], put a cup upside down on top of the dish, then for weight i put a gallon of water on top of that, and it did the job releasing the juices in a matter of minutes. That's red neck i know but that's how i work sometimes LOL. The quick kimchi turned out great and i ate it on one sitting. Reinhard


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 16, 2013)

There's a lot of rich Red Necks because of their patents you know. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad you enjoyed.

Tom


----------



## reinhard (May 17, 2013)

Here is my official red neck cucumber press. Reinhard













IMG_0004.jpg



__ reinhard
__ May 17, 2013






It worked just fine in this case. Reinhard


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 17, 2013)

Yep, better get a patent on that baby.


----------



## daveomak (May 17, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Yep, better get a patent on that baby.


Tom, Give me a guesstimate on how much pressure is applied by that fancy pickle press.... 2# hammer on a salad plate type number...  

Dave


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 17, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Tom, Give me a guesstimate on how much pressure is applied by that fancy pickle press.... 2# hammer on a salad plate type number...
> 
> Dave


Dave, I was actually able to measure it.  5Lbs.  I'm thinking river rock.


----------



## reinhard (Jun 12, 2013)

Made some more of this wonderfull quick cuke kimchi the other day. This time i didn't realy let my unofficial press give proper time to do the squeeze but they turned out great anyway.













IMG_0002.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Jun 12, 2013






I doubled the recipe using Korean hot pepper.  since this pepper is not as hot as cayenne or red pepper flakes i used 3 tablesoons of the Korean stuff.













IMG.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Jun 12, 2013






Three tabelspoons may seem like a lot of hot pepper but not with the Korean type [or my tastes LOL].  Still trying to find out what type of peppers they use for this.  I also feel this type of pepper gives a much better taste as well. Reinhard


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 12, 2013)

Looks great...gonna try this soon.

Kat


----------



## chef willie (Jun 12, 2013)

Looks good Reinhard....that Korean pepper is very colorful, love it. Hard to say exactly 'what' variety of pepper it actually is. You will have to go to the Maangchis site to get the information.


----------



## reinhard (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm going to ask the guy who owns the Korean store where i go to buy this also.  One Korean lady told me a long time ago that there is one or more spices in there mixed in. Dont know if that's true but this pepper does have some flavor.  Anyway if there is such a different pepper, i certainly want to grow some LOL!!!  Maangchi would be a good place to ask as well, Thanks.  Chef i noticed in your pics that you have sliced radish in there with the kimchi.  Dont know if you have tried Daikon radish but i bet you would with this recipe sliced thin.  I'm doing that next time for i use it in regular kimchi. Reinhard


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 12, 2013)

Reinhard said:


> Made some more of this wonderfull quick cuke kimchi the other day. This time i didn't realy let my unofficial press give proper time to do the squeeze but they turned out great anyw
> 
> I doubled the recipe using Korean hot pepper.  since this pepper is not as hot as cayenne or red pepper flakes i used 3 tablesoons of the Korean stuff.
> 
> Three tabelspoons may seem like a lot of hot pepper but not with the Korean type [or my tastes LOL].  Still trying to find out what type of peppers they use for this.  I also feel this type of pepper gives a much better taste as well. Reinhard


Rienhard, If you and Chef Willie don't back off of the cucumbers, you will cause a spike in the price for the rest of us.

I use the Korean red pepper also, as well as being able to use much more, it is more flavorful than what we usually use.  Last year I bought some pepper plants from a Korean grocery in Spokane.  Got a good mess of peppers, but have not ground them yet.  Hope to get more this year.

I agree with your suggestion on using daikon radishes. Maybe Willie is looking for more heat. He may want to try a few horseradish shavings as well.  The horseradish will help keep the vegies crisp also.

Glad you guy's are enjoying.

How's your new cooler working out for you?

I'm smoking and canning smoked oysters today.  Might be good in kimchi later.

  Tom


----------



## reinhard (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the recipe again Mr. T!!!  I'll reduce demand a notch this year as i'm growing my own cukes in the garden [pickle size] LOL. Until i seen your quick recipe for the cukes i had a recipe from a Korean gal i used, using  pickle sized cukes split and cut in half again.  This one had the overnight salt water soak. Also had sliced daikon, jalapenos, shredded carrots and green onion.  I'm going to try your recipe on the first batch when they get ready [or i get some from the local farmers road side stand].

The kimchi refrigerator will get some use soon. I finaly got the front operation panel sent to me in English by a very nice Korean Lady from LG.  She said for me to call her if i had any more questions. It has two sections to use that can be used for seperate functions [even as a freezer which i probably will use one side for, for now]  It has a variety of fermentation settings, even one for winter kimchi. Also has air circulation. i'll try the horseradish shavings, never tried that. Reinhard


----------



## reinhard (Jun 14, 2013)

Ok, here is a pic of my Kimchi fridge.













IMG_0007.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Jun 14, 2013






As you can see it has two doors on top. each side can be set at different temps [even used as a freezer].













IMG_0008.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Jun 14, 2013






Here you can see 2 of 8 of the plastic containers that are in there. They are awesome containers with handles on top and sealed clip down covers. There is also a larger one that i'm using for brining right now.













IMG_0009.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Jun 14, 2013






Here is the printed version of the front controls the lady from LG sent me. She is Korean and will help me further if needed [probably will LOL]. This unit will be large enough to make kimchi or krout for the whole neighborhood LOL. Reinhard


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 14, 2013)

Well, I'm envious.

Thanks for the pic.

Tom


----------



## dougmays (Jun 16, 2013)

i'm going to try this today!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 17, 2013)

dougmays said:


> i'm going to try this today!


The possibility's are endless when it comes to kimchi. You will find it a very refreshing and healthy side.  Depending on the ingredients, it can become not so quick. 

 When using cucumbers in your kimchi, it is best if used within a day or two as cucumbers are not met for long term kimchi storage, they will soon get mushy. 

Let us know how yours turns out.

Tom


----------



## dougmays (Jun 17, 2013)

it was great!

Here is my take on it http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143130/mr-ts-kimchi-recipe

i'm going to see if its still good tonight...hmm what to put it on!?


----------



## sparksals (Jun 29, 2013)

Those of you experimenting with the cucumber Kimchi, I spent 4 years in Seoul and love Korean food, especially Kimchi.  So much so, my dog's name is Kimchi.  Lol

You might want to try adding some Korean red pepper paste to the cucumber Kimchi.  It will balance the texture of the chili flakes.   You don't need much.  It also comes in handy for other recipes too. Keeps a.ling time in the fridge.  

I am impressed with the Kimchi fridge!  Never saw one of those while living there.  Although Ajumma stopped making it the traditional inground method ages ago.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 22, 2013)

sparksals said:


> You might want to try adding some Korean red pepper paste to the cucumber Kimchi. It will balance the texture of the chili flakes.


I have the ingredients to make a couple gallons of paste.  Just need to get with it.

Tom


----------



## dougmays (Jul 22, 2013)

what's the flavor profile of a Korean Pepper? Similar to Serrano? Habenero?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 22, 2013)

dougmays said:


> what's the flavor profile of a Korean Pepper? Similar to Serrano? Habenero?


Much milder, not harsh.


----------



## reinhard (Jul 23, 2013)

I agree with Mr. T.  The Korean hot pepper is milder and has a unique flavor as well.  Ya, that hot pepper paste is good on a lot of things.  Sometimes i just have a blanched piece of cabbage with some rice and a dab of that stuff on there. I also make what i call "Hot Chicken" with it.  Very simple to make. A must have in the house for me. Reinhard


----------



## dougmays (Jul 23, 2013)

there is a new chinese market near my house i'm going to stop in and see if they carry some


----------



## reinhard (Jul 23, 2013)

Mr. T, i tried your idea with  the radish's in the quick cuke kimchi. I  LIKE IT!!!!!Reinhard













IMG.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Jul 23, 2013


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 24, 2013)

Reinhard said:


> Mr. T, i tried your idea with  the radish's in the quick cuke kimchi. I  LIKE IT!!!!!Reinhard


Reinhard, Glad you liked it.   As you know, the Korean radish is generally used in fermented kimchi, but can add a little crunch to the quick kimchi as well.

Made a gallon of fermented kimchi last week to replenish some that was used, need to make more.  By using the FIFO method the kimchi that is consumed is now over a year old and delicious.

Tom


----------



## sparksals (Jul 30, 2013)

Korean chili paste is considerably milder.  It also has quite a bit of sodium in it, although I don't usually taste it.  If you are salt sensitive, it might affect you in that manner.  

I like dissolving some in chicken broth when I make rice.  Gives a nice flavour.


----------

